# Suche MYSQL Programmierer



## Clawhammer (24. April 2011)

Hallo,

wie mein Thread Titel schon sagt suche ich jemanden der sich mit Mysql auskennt,

genauer gesagt handelt es sich um eine simple MySQL Datenbank die angefertigt werden müsste für ein Teamspeak Webinterface.

Ich habe ganz ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung von dem MySQL hab mir auch zig Anleitungen bei Google angeschaut, aber durchgestiegen das ich dieses selber machen kann bin ich noch nicht.

MySQL ist bereits installiert auf dem vServer; PHP5 auch.

Falls da jemand ist der mir helfen kann diese Datenbank bzw. MySQL einzurichten einfach anschreiben.

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon einmal.

MfG Der Bengel


----------



## Clawhammer (25. April 2011)

Keiner der mir dabei helfen kann/könnte?


----------



## Jimini (25. April 2011)

Beschreibe mal am besten dein Problem, was du genau machen willst (Betriebssystem etc). MySQL ist kein Hexenwerk, da kann dir sicherlich geholfen werden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Clawhammer (25. April 2011)

Was ich machen möchte hab ich im Groben schon oben erklärt.

Und zwar möchte ich ein Teamspeak Webinterface erstellen was aber eine SQL Datenbank benötigt...

Der vServer hat Debian Lenny als OS, Mysql ist bereits installiert und Passwort hab ich dem root auch schon zugewiesen...

Ich füge einfach mal die Anleitung ein



> // liesmich.txt
> 
> // Info:
> //
> ...



Da wo ich nicht klar komme hab ich dick makiert, 

ich hoffe, ich konnte das Problem jetzt näher beschreiben.

P.S.: PHP ist auch installiert ---> Teamspeak 3 - Webinterface das soll aber ersetzt werden, da bei diesem für "Kunden" zu viele Funktionen beinhaltet.

MfG


----------



## Special_Flo (25. April 2011)

Guten Nabend,
Könntest du mir die Daten mal zukommen lassen?
Ich möchte das gerne mal bei mir in  einer VM testen und dann kann ich dir gerne helfen.
Bin ja Informatik Student.

mfg Flo

P.S. auf der Seite bekomme ich nur kaputte Rar archive.


----------



## Clawhammer (25. April 2011)

jo mom ich lad dir das fix hoch

Hier: http://phenom.name/ftp/ts3admin-v0.zip


----------



## Special_Flo (25. April 2011)

Ok danke ich werde mich morgen mal dran setzen und schauen ob ich weiter komme.


----------



## Clawhammer (25. April 2011)

Okay vielen Dank, ich bin echt nimmer weiter gekommen. Mysql studieren wollte ich eigentl. nicht^^


----------



## Jimini (26. April 2011)

Die Anleitung ist sehr sehr lückenhaft für Leute, die sowas noch nie gemacht haben. Ich müsste irgendwo noch ne offene Test-VM rumlaufen haben, vielleicht komme ich heute dazu, das durchzuspielen und ein kleines HowTo hier reinzustellen.

MfG Jimini

Edit: schau hier mal rein: http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/18660/teamspeak-3-server-mit-mysql.html ist zwar für Gentoo (momentan habe ich auch nichts anderes zur Hand), sollte aber ziemlich auf Debian übertragbar sein. Nur dass Debian ein paar Versionsnummern hinterherhängt


----------



## Clawhammer (26. April 2011)

Okay Jimi ich danke dir erste mal ich Probiere das da aus, wenn es klappt bin ich froh, wenn nicht geb ich dir bescheid


----------



## Special_Flo (26. April 2011)

Also das Webinterface habe ich unter win2003svr + Xampp zumlaufen bekommen.
Wie kannst du eine Datenbank erstellen? also unter linux?
Und kannst du dort dann auch sql befehle eingeben bzw. einfügen?

mfg Flo


----------



## Clawhammer (26. April 2011)

über diesen Mysql-Account

nur weiss ich nicht wie....

und bei Jimini's Lösung scheitert es an dem ersten befehl:

echo "=media-sound/teamspeak-server-bin-3.0.0_beta20" >> /etc/*portage/package.unmask*

nicht vorhanden

Wobei ich denke das dass eine Anleitung zum Server erstellen ist


----------



## Special_Flo (26. April 2011)

haste nicht sowas wie nen phpmyadmin seite oder so? kannst du über den Mysql account nen Datenbank anlegen? egal welche? Mach mal eine mit dem Name "ts3admin" und schau mal ob du danach irgend wo sql befehle rein bekommst


----------



## Clawhammer (26. April 2011)

phpmyadmin ist auch auf dem Server installiert


----------



## Special_Flo (26. April 2011)

kannst du dich dort auch einloggen? dann mach das bitte und erstelle die Datenbank mal --> "ts3admin".

Danach gibt es einen Schalter der heißt "sql" dadrauf .


----------



## Clawhammer (26. April 2011)

ich schaue gerade wo ich mich da einloggen muss.

Gibt es da ne spezifische Seite oder ist das über die SSH-Verbindung?

EDIT: Ich hab das _Parralels Power Panel_ was auch immer


----------



## Special_Flo (26. April 2011)

ist eigl. eine Seite die du mit dem Browser öffnen solltest also über die Ip vom Server dran kommst


----------



## Clawhammer (26. April 2011)

So ich habe ich die Phpmyadmin Page

hab auf Sql geklickt


----------



## Jimini (26. April 2011)

Meine Anleitung von oben bezog sich auf Gentoo, ich habe die allerdings nur flüchtig überflogen und nicht auf Gentoo-spezifische Schritte geachtet, sorry.

Willst du nur das Webinterface aufsetzen oder auch den TS-Server? Meines Wissens sind die nicht trennbar - der Server bringt ein Webinterface mit. Hast du SSH-Zugang oder administrierst du die Kiste nur über phpMyAdmin?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Special_Flo (26. April 2011)

wenn du die Datenbank nun hast und unter sql bist dann öffne die datei ts3admin.sql von dem webinterface , kopiere alles was drin steht (strg+a, strg+c) und füge es in die box ein ( unter phpmyadmin / sql ). und danach drücke auf ok.


----------



## Clawhammer (26. April 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Meine Anleitung von oben bezog sich auf Gentoo, ich habe die allerdings nur flüchtig überflogen und nicht auf Gentoo-spezifische Schritte geachtet, sorry.
> 
> Willst du nur das Webinterface aufsetzen oder auch den TS-Server? Meines Wissens sind die nicht trennbar - der Server bringt ein Webinterface mit. Hast du SSH-Zugang oder administrierst du die Kiste nur über phpMyAdmin?
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Der Server bringt kein eigenes WI mit. leider... normaler weise mache ich alles über die konsole



Special_Flo schrieb:


> wenn du die Datenbank nun hast und unter sql bist dann öffne die datei ts3admin.sql von dem webinterface , kopiere alles was drin steht (strg+a, strg+c) und füge es in die box ein ( unter phpmyadmin / sql ). und danach drücke auf ok.


 
Ja das habe ich getan die dieser datenbank sind jetzt 11 Tabellen oder sowas

wenn ich versuche mich mit dem WI zuverbinden kommt:

_Database error: Lost connection to MySQL server at 'reading initial communication packet', system error: 111
Error code: 2013_


----------



## Special_Flo (26. April 2011)

berliner_bengel schrieb:


> Der Server bringt kein eigenes WI mit. leider... normaler weise mache ich alles über die konsole
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also du hast nun das Webinterface drinne?
Also auf dem Webserver? schon die Datei geändert?


> 2.3 Editiere die Datenbank-Einstellungen in der Datei /backend/inc/constant.php
> 2.4 Setze die Rechte der folgenden Order auf 0777
> 
> - /backend/temp
> ...



mfg Flo


----------



## Clawhammer (26. April 2011)

Jop ist alles hochgeladen und geändert

EDIT: jetzt kommt immer sowas -.-'

_Database error: Table 'ts3admin.settings' doesn't exist
Error code: 1146_


----------



## Special_Flo (26. April 2011)

aber immer noch der Fehler? ist der sql server auf dem gleichen wie der webserver?


----------



## Clawhammer (26. April 2011)

Jo jetzt kommt aber die andere meldung...

jop is beides auf dem gleichen server


----------



## Special_Flo (26. April 2011)

schau mal über phpmyadmin ob die Tabelle existiert. 
Da er ja sagt .. das diese nicht existiert.

mfg Flo


----------



## Clawhammer (26. April 2011)

Jop das existiert diese...keine Ahnung was ich da noch machen soll...


----------



## Special_Flo (26. April 2011)

also Datenbank "ts3admin" ?
wie genau heißt die Tabelle bei dir? ts3admin_settings?

mfg Flo


----------



## Clawhammer (26. April 2011)

jop so heissen die beiden exakt so wies da steht

EDIT: in was für einer Kollation ode rSprache muss ich diese Liste einfügen aus der Sql


----------



## Special_Flo (26. April 2011)

so sieht das bei  mir aus


----------



## Clawhammer (26. April 2011)

jop so sieht es auch bei mir aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clawhammer (28. April 2011)

hallo ich bin es mal wieder,

Ich bekomme weiterhin das Problem 

"Database error: Table 'ts3admin.settings' doesn't exist
Error code: 1146"

wie im man im Bild oben sieht is da ein _ anstatt . 

was kann ich da jetzt machen?


----------



## Special_Flo (29. April 2011)

Der _ ist normal. der muss da stehen ist bei mir auch. also bei dir geht garnichts auf der Seite dann?

mfg Flo


----------



## Clawhammer (29. April 2011)

nein leider....alles andere was ich mit mysql mache geht nur dieser dreck nicht -.-


----------



## Clawhammer (2. Mai 2011)

so nach langem Hick Hack hab ich jetzt geschafft das WI zuinstallen 


Server Platt gemacht mysql-Server selbst installiert etc


----------

